

Qi: An interesting Lisp with pattern matching  - theanarcrist
http://www.lambdassociates.org/qilisp.htm

======
cooldude127
Qi is just a little too out there for me. All variables uppercase? Autoquoting
symbols? The bizarre list syntax?

I do like the built-in partial application as well as pattern-matching. But
basically it feels like Prolog with a more Lispy syntax.

------
lst
Here a very superficial comparison of 'Qi' and 'Arc':

    
    
      > (< (length "Qi") (length "Arc"))
      > T
    

Off-by-one!

